# is zeolite safe for planted tanks?



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

there really is no need for either in a planted tank unless your medicating your tank or having really really bad amonia issues.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

I use it in my HOB for my emersed plants. It actually is a algea/excess water column nutrient scrubber also.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

excess nutrient scrubber?
the whole purpose of dosing EI is to provide excess nutrients. scrubbing nutrients from the water is the plants job. why add a fert just to remove it. sounds like a total waste of time and money to me. and zeolite and or carbon will not scrub alge from your water, that makes no sense. although you do have some healthy looking plants in your pic up there.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

jreich said:


> excess nutrient scrubber?
> the whole purpose of dosing EI is to provide excess nutrients. scrubbing nutrients from the water is the plants job. why add a fert just to remove it. sounds like a total waste of time and money to me. and zeolite and or carbon will not scrub alge from your water, that makes no sense. although you do have some healthy looking plants in your pic up there.


Sorry didn't know you were Waste no time and money Gestapo.

here are a few reasons (and I don't represent/or get paid from companies that makes the stuff, I'm dropping the science):

More carbon/zeolite(more surface area for water column to pass through)
=more nitrogen fixing bacteria to support plant roots growth/development
=more plant greenery (shade/photosynthesis)
=less light/nutrients going to algea growth

The black stuff underneath plants and on filter is plant detrius and algea growing on zeolite exposed to surface light next to plants, similar to the kind of algea in a DIY scrubber posted on a another thread, only not enclosed with a light.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

AirstoND said:


> Sorry didn't know you were Waste no time and money Gestapo.
> 
> here are a few reasons (and I don't represent/or get paid from companies that makes the stuff, I'm dropping the science):
> 
> ...


So, it's safe and good for the plants?:confused1:


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Big O said:


> So, it's safe and good for the plants?:confused1:


Why do you think it's not safe?

I would use it for the HOB, like I used above, or potted plants. The carbon in an aquarium substrate will disappear right away, larger zeolite pebbles by itself might last longer.

There's research on this from plants on space stations. There're also methods to grow zeolite crystals in space so they can function better for hydroponic and catalytic applications.

Search is your friend:thumbsup:

Good luck and have fun researching


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Another research article for zeolite in planted substrates?

http://scitechdaily.com/researchers-study-zeolite-for-filtering-out-carbon-dioxide/


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

i had this same question a while back ago...

Then i realized it might be safe but it would be bad on your plants.

Zeolite releases Na+ as it absorbs Ammonia and will also absorb Ca+ 

So i think its about the same as API's Soft Water Pillow only a more natural version instead of a synthetic version. 

Also... if u ever were to put salt in your tank.. it will nuke your tank of all the ammonia it absorb'd...

Unless someone can please correct me... but this what my research had lead me.

If you fish can tollerate salt... then id say its pretty good.... if your fish hate salt... like tetras.... then id say no.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> i had this same question a while back ago...
> 
> Then i realized it might be safe but it would be bad on your plants.
> 
> ...


 
1) That's why it's important to have partial water changes regardless of zeolite. 

2) An aquarium is a very constrained system, zeolite increases surface area for Redox energy transfer processes. If someone here has documented proof of excess Na+ killing their plants from using zeolite and partial water changes (and I'll probably be the first to testify if it happens to me) until then that's just Wikipedia verbatim.


----------

